# Best SMELLING Cigar?



## Greg58 (May 30, 2013)

Another post got me thinking--ya I know that in itself gets me in trouble! What do you all think is the best smelling cigar out there?
My wife hates the smell of cigars, so I usually have one while doing outside things around the ranch in the back forty (well actually only have 5 acres so I guess it would be the back 4 and not a ranch either just sounded good). I love the smell of pretty much any cigar but seeing as I am the one smoking them usually it is really hard to tell what a non smoker would like. Any advise out there? My first wife put up with my habit, just didn't want to be around me, which was fine by me! This one is a keeper and I would love for her to sit with me by the Koi pond in the evenings while I have my stogie!


----------



## Horsefeathers (Jul 26, 2013)

My wife doesn't like the smell either. I think your best bet is to just have her sit down wind. When we go outside we figure out which way the wind is blowing, and then I'll sit down wind from her. If the wind direction changes I'll get up and move so the smoke isn't blowing in her direction. 

Also, if she likes coffee have her nurse a cup while you smoke. The taste/smell of the coffee will compete with the cigar smoke in her olfactory system. That'll help her mask it a bit. 

I can give no advice when it comes to an actual cigar that may or may smell pleasantly.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

For me its anything Cuban!


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

Really tony? I wouldn't have thought that. Lol. My fiancé who does not smoke can deal with maduros better than say conneticuts. It's funny the ones I like alot and wouldn't think we're stinky she hates. Everyone is different. But Cubans do smell great


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Best smell for me is a good congregation of them when I open a humi. For the smoke aroma if someone doesnt like it then keep them upwind. Other than that the only thing you will find to appease them wont appease your palate, Like infused french vanilla. Hell I can get that by huffing a candle.


----------



## Greg58 (May 30, 2013)

Thanks all and I will just do the down wind thing like I always have. It is funny to me how she loves the smell of candles and air fresheners, they make me sick! I guess there really is a difference in the sexes!


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

There are few people that like the smell of cigar smoke..I have never tried or been around any Acids, they may smell good..


Jerry in Minnesota


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Sancho Panza double maduros smell quite nice. Los Blancos (Blanco Cigar) Nines smell heavenly - if they didn't taste so good, I'd burn them just to smell them. This one smelled really, good, but they're awfully hard to come by:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...rustic-custom-rolled-sumatra-puro-review.html :biggrin:


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Undercrowns give a good "room note". honestly though, just keep her downwind. She probably won't like the smell of any 'smoke'.

My wife doesn't come out on the balcony when I smoke. She says the smell will stay in her hair LOL.


----------



## dgold21 (Jul 7, 2007)

My S.O. absolutely digs the aroma of the CAO Moontrance...and I also benefit greatly when I decide to smoke one


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Greg58 said:


> Thanks all and I will just do the down wind thing like I always have. It is funny to me how she loves the smell of candles and air fresheners, they make me sick! I guess there really is a difference in the sexes!


You got that right. My wife never complains and sometimes will say that one smells good.
On the other hand she went to doing up favors for a wedding shower that included french vanilla candles. I had to leave the house and asked her to call me when she was done and had them stuffed in a sealed and airtight container and the house aired out. Thats one scent/flavor that just makes me want to u


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

You'd probably need to get into infused cigars to have anything smell "good" - although i'm like you, i like the smell of cigars and tobacco. Smoking a pipe might be better when near her...pipe tobaccos can be quite delicious tasting and smelling.


----------



## boro62 (Jan 21, 2013)

Like others have said I think ur going to have to smoke something infusedlike an acid blondie for a room note she will like. Pipe tobacco usually has better room notes than cigars but the ones with really nice room notes to non smokers would probably be aros.


----------



## alexcue (Mar 6, 2013)

... and don't forget!!! get rid of the "old soldier" don't let it get rank! That will really turn her stomach.


----------



## RTChallenger13 (Jul 1, 2013)

Funny thing is my wife likes the smell of cigars that are mid to top shelf, anything cheap however, and she can tell immediately. As for my personal taste in best cigar smell, Gran Habano #5 for whatever reason has always been my favorite in smell.


----------



## The Nothing (Mar 22, 2013)

My wife doesn't much care either, but every once in awhile she'll come out and tell me if a cigar "almost smells good"
Fortunately we also have non-smoking friends that are not as critical

LGC Rabito de Cochino - I had people from all over the lounge coming over to find out what I was smoking because it smelled so good
TLJ Legend Reserve 63 - wife and friends thought it smelled "almost good" to good and fine


----------



## Cigars&GTRs (Jul 21, 2013)

RTChallenger13 said:


> Funny thing is my wife likes the smell of cigars that are mid to top shelf, anything cheap however, and she can tell immediately.


Mine is the same, expensive tastes apparently.

Also, I've found she has an aversion to some of the spicier and darker wrapper cigars (especially Nicaraguans), thats when she starts telling me the smell is making her sick.


----------



## Dr. Conny (Feb 17, 2013)

I thought a Oliva V Melanio the other night smelled really nice

The weird thing is that I love the pre-light aroma and the smell while I am smoking, but soon after I am done the clothes have to go...can't stand that post cigar smoke smell on anything


----------



## jd123541 (Nov 14, 2012)

The only cigar Ive been complimented on for the aroma has been a 5 vegas cask strength, and that has been on 2 different occasions. Just when I think someone is gonna walk up and tell me to put that stinky thing out, they actually enjoyed it. So there may be something to that. My wife pretty much hates all cigars but tolerates monte christo classic churchills.


----------



## arcanealso (Jun 30, 2013)

I used to roll my own cigarettes with some very nice tobacco, so I let my nose do the choosing on my cigar choices. I always liked the darker stuff, and I've come to know that if something smells like a Camel, it will taste like a Camel. 

My nose has chosen the Liga Undercrown Robusto hands down. I can't stop smelling them. Pre-light or while lit. I wish I could afford them everyday. Well, I'm going in on a box of Ramon Bueso Genesis the Project Robustos with my ambulance partner (currently on sale at CI, with great reviews). Hope they turn out!


----------



## MitchellF (Oct 15, 2004)

boro62 said:


> Like others have said I think ur going to have to smoke something infusedlike an acid blondie for a room note she will like. Pipe tobacco usually has better room notes than cigars but the ones with really nice room notes to non smokers would probably be aros.


I have received *A* compliment (As in one!) from my non-smoking wife on a CAO Maduro of all things! That box of cigars was really excellent. The less than subtle aroma of the coffee/cocoa was noticeable and the taste was excellent! I do agree with those that seem to get more compliments on the darker and maduro cigars. Do not confuse this with the pre-light aroma...I purchased a tin of Romeo Y Julieta Maduro which came with 4 or 5 cigars per tin. The pre-light aroma smelled very similar to a barn-yard! The cigars had a good amount of plume and those smokes were outstanding! I have never found any RyJ's anywhere close to that tin. I purchased those at the Jr Cigar B&M in Selma, NC.


----------



## Rover (Jul 5, 2013)

Drew Estate Java hands down..


----------



## The invisible man (Dec 18, 2012)

Unlit,Padron 45 year family reserve best aroma I've ever smelled.


----------



## Tarheel_Tobacco_Road (Aug 15, 2013)

My brother and I share a home and we both enjoy the aoma when the other smokes AF Anejos.


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

la duena petit lancero and pretty much any illusione epernay have been the best smelling cigars in my experience.


----------



## Xearo (Sep 5, 2013)

Since the smell of cigars burning pleased me when I was younger i'll be needing to try everything in this thread! Could be fun.

So far tho in my lack of experience i'm going with Gran Habano Connecticut #1 for my favorite aroma, however that will change i'm sure as I get some more sticks smoked!


----------

